# Skipping during a full-on run



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

So we've been taking agility classes and Marlowe, while he loves doing obstacles, used to do them at a bit of trot taking his time and making the owners of the collies and jack russels kinda laugh. Lately, with the trainer's discovery of his love of liver, I started using these higher value treats and suddenly, I've got a high drive agility machine. We've noticed that when he hits full speed fur flying, he's got a bit of skip or hop in his run. I'd noticed it on occasion before but he doesn't really hit top speed often, much less on a straight-away since it's usually RLH circles or short bursts during dog park wrestling. He doesn't favor one leg or the other, he has no problems with any of the equipment, he looks like he's having the time of his life, and now he's joined in with the other dogs with a bit of whine having to wait his turn because he's so excited about doing a run. A few people have commented on the skipping now. Is this anything to be concerned about? It only happens at top speed and the vet said he and his joints were fine at his last vet visit.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't know, but it sounds like fun!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Maybe Karen would know but do dogs have gaits similar to horses? When horses canter, they lead with one side or the other. It is the inside leg of the turn. So when they bend to go the other way, they skip and lead with the other leg. Could Marlowe be skipping to help on the tight turns of the course?

Of course, Havs are so tiny, I don't see why they need to do this. They have plenty of space in the course. Marlowe just could be skipping in joy.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Riley doesn't compete but he often does that little hippitty skip. He's done it since a pup and I've just attributed to his "joie de vivre".


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> Maybe Karen would know but do dogs have gaits similar to horses? When horses canter, they lead with one side or the other. It is the inside leg of the turn. So when they bend to go the other way, they skip and lead with the other leg. Could Marlowe be skipping to help on the tight turns of the course?
> 
> Of course, Havs are so tiny, I don't see why they need to do this. They have plenty of space in the course. Marlowe just could be skipping in joy.


They definitely do change lead, but most do it very smoothly. If you weren't used to watching horses, you wouldn't see it happen.

I'd want to check that out more thoroughly, (with a specialist if necessary) especially the possibility of luxating patellas. (which is the most common reason for "skipping") Patellas that are fine for a pet dog can be too weak for serious agility work, especially now that he's speeding up.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Zoey has a very funny run sometimes. She actually will bounce like a rabbit when she notices something and wants to chase after it.I love watching her do that.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

krandall said:


> I'd want to check that out more thoroughly, (with a specialist if necessary) especially the possibility of luxating patellas. (which is the most common reason for "skipping") Patellas that are fine for a pet dog can be too weak for serious agility work, especially now that he's speeding up.


Thanks! We're not doing agility to compete and never planning on it, but we just finished all the fundamental agility classes and he liked it so we kept going. I'll definitely get a specialist opinion.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I knew Karen would know.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

marlowe'sgirl said:


> Thanks! We're not doing agility to compete and never planning on it, but we just finished all the fundamental agility classes and he liked it so we kept going. I'll definitely get a specialist opinion.


Agility is a lot of fun and great for building partnership between you and your pup. I'd just want to make sure it's safe for him!


----------

